
Cloud Computing and Open Source - prakash
http://thoughts.vinayakhegde.com/2008/08/18/cloud-computing-and-open-source/
======
wildwood
I've never understood how this sort of license requirement is supposed to be
enforced.

In GPL v2, if I get the binaries, that gives me the right to request and
receive the source. Simple enough.

With this kind of 'network sharing' license, who has standing to request
source from me? Can anyone who visits my website effectively request a code
audit, to ensure that the software that I'm using is standard and unmodified?

------
rw
As a hacker, I support this. As an entrepreneur, it scares me. In practice,
how deep down the software stack does this go?

~~~
wmf
It depends on the definition of a derivative work.

